# What age does a puppy start to bark?



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

My puppy is 10 and a half weeks and has been with me 2 weeks now and she's not barked once. She whines especially when she wants to come out of her crate i.e when she's in there at meal times etc and she growls in a playful way sometimes when we are playing in the garden or when she grabs my damn trousers lol but never a bark.

I went to check out a puppy class last night, without her, and was surprised to hear the other young puppies barking, there was a tiny chihuahua there that was barking like mad.

When do they start to bark? will she bark? or have i got a non barking dog?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

As barking inappropriately is one of the great bugbears of owners (and their neighbours) I would be absolutely delighted if I had a non barking dog. 

However I hate whining too.

Like a lot of things, the answer is "it depends", and "be careful what you wish for"


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo didn't really bark until he was about 9 months of age - his guarding instincts suddenly surfaced - and now he's rather fond of his own voice when the postman arrives or doorbell rings!

As SB said - careful what you wish for!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Banjo was 3 & half years old  that was only because we got Holly our door bell  :lol:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Chis CAN be very vocal. I have had the odd 6 week old pup find its voice....then Ive had others that still havent barked until 4 to to 5 months. I have one that doesnt bark at all but makes a funny noise when excited but no barking at dogs....knocks at the door or anything. Like kids....they are all different. In the meantime enjoy the peace of no barking for I have a feeling its not going to last...lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

McKenzie didn't bark until sometime after 6 months. We went through a period where she was too barky for my liking, so did lots of training to get her out of that. I can't stand whining either, so was very firm on that too. Left to her own devices I'm sure she'd be a barker and a whiner, but I just don't allow it.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

I can't remember when Zimba first barked but it was probably something like 9 months. He hardly barks even now, he's 3, maybe once or twice a week and usually if he's excited. We have taught him to bark on demand but it sometimes comes out as a sneeze or yawn


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

My last dog never barked at all and my dog before that didn't bark until i decided to teach her to bark when she was about a year old by barking at her! 

When she eventually did follow my lead and start barking i was delighted...

...for all of 10 minutes... 

...until i realised just what i'd done...

Enjoy the peace and quiet.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

smokeybear said:


> As barking inappropriately is one of the great bugbears of owners (and their neighbours) I would be absolutely delighted if I had a non barking dog.
> 
> However I hate whining too.
> 
> Like a lot of things, the answer is "it depends", and "be careful what you wish for"


here here, have Bobby for a day, especially if the church bells are ringing, you will be pleased to have a non barking dog.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I look after a dog who was barking quite early, but he was mixing with my lot by the time he was 8 weeks of age - and they are terriers! Serious barking didn't start until the day he was 6 months - when it turned on like a switch! Same thing happened to my Tinker.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Dibley started barking about 5 months old, unfortunately he hasn't stopped since  so be careful what you wish for! :laugh:


----------



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

Trust me i am enjoying having a non barking dog lol i'd just never thought anything of it until i heard these others barking. However i'm sure you are all right and it will start at some point!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Goldies don't generally bark and my last two never did but Alfie started just recently at 10.
He's become such a spoilt boy he sometimes barks at me to do something for him


----------

